# Small do-dad cabinet



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Wife wanted a little cabinet for her small sized food grinders. I realize there isn't much routering on this project, just the inside edge of the door opening but that was one of the first things I learned to do with a router. I still haven't tackled the lock miter bit and the rail & stile projects but may try them soon.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice Dave , thanks for sharing


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

patlaw said:


> I like it!


me too...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Make that another like for me.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My wife and I both love it. I remember my mom griding meat with one of those doodads.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Very nice work. Curious about the door, did you punch it? I just got done with my first attempt at tin punching.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank You for all your comments guys, I appreciate it. I have made several cabinets now, some small and others quite large, pie safe, etc. The thing is though I'm still using pocket screws......I'm going to force myself to try and learn some proper joinery. I'd also like to try putting a drawer in something, and make a mortise, and route something with a template.....and......




fire65 said:


> Very nice work. Curious about the door, did you punch it? I just got done with my first attempt at tin punching.


Hello fire, I took the easy way out with the pierced tin and bought it online.


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Very nice workmanship: the color, hardware choice, design and size, and the pierced tin panel complement each other.

Do not feel uncomfortable or less craftsman-like using pocket screws or a ‘store bought’ tin plate -- it’s the finished product that counts. Sometimes I think we tend to over engineer or get caught up in “that’s not the way the old timers would do it” thinking. 

The pierced tin reminds me of some of the older buildings with tin ceilings when I was growing up. Wonder what those ceilings would be worth today???

Again, nice work and choice of materials.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

adot45 said:


> The thing is though I'm still using pocket screws......I'm going to force myself to try and learn some proper joinery.


Don't apologize for using pocket screws. Anyone judging the final result by the type of joinery is just a "fine" woodworking snob. Even if you used other joinery they would insist you should only use hand tools. Nonsense. Your end result is an exceptionally nice looking and functional cabinet which is what the original project was all about. I say, "Well done."


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

"Do-dad?". Now there's a term I haven't heard in a long, long time. :surprise::grin::grin::grin:

BTW, That is a beautiful cabinet.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Lovely cabinet, congratulations.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The more I look at this cabinet, the better I like it. I'm copying the picture to my project folder. I do wonder how you made or where you got the design on the front panel? That really makes it a standout.


----------



## donald_archer (May 24, 2012)

I like it too very cool

regards


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Dave ~ Beautiful cabinet. The red finish really accents the black hardware. What finish did you use?

Bob


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice cabinet. The old timers would have used pocket hole screws if they had them. I use them all the time unless the project wouldn't be strong enough. If I don't want to see them I fill them in with Durham wood putty and the disappear.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Nothing wrong with them there pocket screws. The end result is great.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> The more I look at this cabinet, the better I like it. I'm copying the picture to my project folder. I do wonder how you made or where you got the design on the front panel? That really makes it a standout.


Tom, I got the tin online, it was an old pie safe pattern I'm told. And Thanks again.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Web Shepherd said:


> Dave ~ Beautiful cabinet. The red finish really accents the black hardware. What finish did you use?
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob, That is Rustoleum Colonial Red in satin finish, sprayed on.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Beautiful, Dave.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Great job Dave. and I use pocket screws any place that I can.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

very nice work. A striking addition to any home. Nice collection of grinders as well.


----------

